# Maus MX518 nur kabellos + Funktastatur



## therock--21 (6. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

momentan habe ich lauter Kabel-Eingaberäte und will aber auf Funk wechseln.

Als Maus habe ich eine Logitech MX518 und find die voll cool. Vorallem die beiden Tasten an der Seite, mit denen ich im Internet Explorer vor und zurück gehen kann, will ich nimmer missen.

Was ist denn da adäquate Funkalternative?

Als Tastatur hab ich ne Uralt Tastatur.
Meine Funktastaur soll Sondertasten haben für EMail und Internet Explorer und optimal wäre noch ein Drehrad für die Lautstärke.

(Und von Logitech wäre net schlecht weil ich die Marke irgendwie cool finde... Oder von MS?)


----------



## GameZocker92 (6. Januar 2009)

therock--21 am 06.01.2009 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> momentan habe ich lauter Kabel-Eingaberäte und will aber auf Funk wechseln.
> 
> ...



also mal ganz erlich...warum zur hölle wilsch du funk? das sin zwei kabel die eigentlich sowieso nicht im weg liegen. auserdem hab ich mit funk nur scherereien gehabt. ständig kackt die verbindung ab dann muss man batterien wechseln

@topic
kann ich jezz leider nix zusagen aber meine meinung kensch ja
edit: doch ich kann was dazu sagen. holl dir keine maus von benq die haben die angewohnheit das man mindestens einmal am tag die batterien wechseln muss
mfg


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. Januar 2009)

Eine gleich gebaute (Seitentasten) und gleich geformte kabellose Maus wie die MX 518 gibts im Moment nicht.

Eine Alternative wäre eine MX 1100 oder eine MX Revolution.

Ich würde aber bei der MX518 bleiben!


----------



## therock--21 (6. Januar 2009)

Eol_Ruin am 06.01.2009 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine gleich gebaute (Seitentasten) und gleich geformte kabellose Maus wie die MX 518 gibts im Moment nicht.
> 
> Eine Alternative wäre eine MX 1100 oder eine MX Revolution.
> 
> Ich würde aber bei der MX518 bleiben!



Na Hintergrund ist dass ich von meinem Sofa auch mal spielen möchte...


----------



## GameZocker92 (6. Januar 2009)

therock--21 am 06.01.2009 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Eol_Ruin am 06.01.2009 13:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aso
aber wie will man vomsofa richtig spielen? man muss ja die maus irgendwo ablegen

mfg


----------



## HanFred (6. Januar 2009)

GameZocker92 am 06.01.2009 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> aso
> aber wie will man vomsofa richtig spielen? man muss ja die maus irgendwo ablegen
> 
> mfg


hast du keinen couchtisch?
meiner ist sogar rechts vom sessel, das ginge also perfekt.
oder man legt sich halt ein plastik-mauspad aufs sofa, wäre auch kein problem.


----------



## GameZocker92 (6. Januar 2009)

HanFred am 06.01.2009 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> GameZocker92 am 06.01.2009 13:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja fürn strategiespiel wirds reichen aber fürn shooter auf keine fall meiner meinung nach

und ne ich hab kein couchtisch^^

mfg


----------



## HanFred (6. Januar 2009)

GameZocker92 am 06.01.2009 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> naja fürn strategiespiel wirds reichen aber fürn shooter auf keine fall meiner meinung nach


weil...? :-o


----------



## GameZocker92 (6. Januar 2009)

HanFred am 06.01.2009 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> GameZocker92 am 06.01.2009 13:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weil das unbequem ist? beide hände müssen vor dem körper sein^^
ja wenn ihr so spielen könnt ist das eure sache ich kanns nich

mfg


----------



## HanFred (6. Januar 2009)

das ist doch reine gewöhnungssache. ich kann mir jedenfalls gut vorstellen, eine maus auf einem sofa zu bedienen. am besten vielleicht mit dem mauspad auf der armlehne.


----------



## Gunter (6. Januar 2009)

als maus wär vielleicht die logitech mx 620 eine idee, hat allerdings keine dpi-umschaltung. dafür die beiden seitentasten, ne ergonomische (rechtshänder-) form, und ein 4-wege-mausrad:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a257608.html


----------



## Maschine311 (6. Januar 2009)

Also die MX 518 (geile Zockermaus), dann kommt ansich der direkte Nachfolger G5, ebenfalls Genial. Die Dazugehörige Funkvariante nennt sich G7 die es aber nur noch sehr selten zu kaufen gibt. Eigentlich war die recht gut, Akkulaufzeit war so um die 10-12Std., waren aber 2 Akkus und seperates Ladegerät dabei. Leider ging die Maus immer gerade dann aus wenn ich bei BF2 Im Heli saß und bevor ich den Akku wechseln konnte, lag ich dann meistens auch schon im Meer! 
Darum bin ich damals wieder zur G5 wired gewechseld. Leider hat die G7 nur eine Daumentaste und einen recht hohen Preis für ne Maus.
Hier mal ein paar Links
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...142577&cguid=ab0ebb3911e0a0e201a4d8a4fb8c2ed6
http://shop.ebay.de/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38&_nkw=Logitech+G7&_sacat=See-All-Categories



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten würde ich mir nie wieder ne Funkmaus holen. Habe jetzt seid 3 jahren MX518/G5 und das Kabel merke ich garnicht. Für deine Zwecke sollte alledings auch ne einfache optische Funkmaus für um die 20€ reichen, CoH kann man damit auch  zocken.
So was hier z.B.
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a355293.html


----------



## FetterKasten (6. Januar 2009)

also wenn es um funk geht, kann ich dir NUR Logitech empfehlen nichts anderes!

ich hatte schon viele mäuse und tastaturen von vielen firmen und selbst microsoft war da mit aussetzern und hängern nur mist

ich hab ein cordless mx3200 (heißt glaub ich so) set und bin sehr zufrieden damit. der funk ist perfekt.
das einzige was viell. estwas stört, dass man in spielen nicht nach vorne links laufen kann und gleichzeitig springen. hat aber nichts mit funk sondern dem rollover zu tun
also w und a drücken und dann leertaste geht nicht, hab bei anderen tastaturen aber schon viel schlechteres erlebt

ich hatte einmal funk und, wenn man daran gewöhnt ist, will man nichts anderes mehr (natürlich sofern man ordentlichen funk hat)
ist einfach komfortabler, besonders an der maus, wenn kein kabel, was vorne dran hängt nervt


----------



## Gunter (7. Januar 2009)

FetterKasten am 06.01.2009 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> das einzige was viell. estwas stört, dass man in spielen nicht nach vorne links laufen kann und gleichzeitig springen. hat aber nichts mit funk sondern dem rollover zu tun
> also w und a drücken und dann leertaste geht nicht


  

absolutes no-go für quake- und UT-spieler.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Januar 2009)

Gunter am 06.01.2009 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> als maus wär vielleicht die logitech mx 620 eine idee, hat allerdings keine dpi-umschaltung. dafür die beiden seitentasten, ne ergonomische (rechtshänder-) form, und ein 4-wege-mausrad:
> 
> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a257608.html



ich hab den vorgänger mx610 (imho die bessere - 4 tasten mehr, sonst fehlt nur die schnell scrolloption), kann damit sehr gut spielen.
die mx1100 liegt aber fast genauso gut in der hand und bietet dpi umschaltung (und wenigstens etwas mehr tasten) - wurde aber gerade n bissl schlecht gemacht (http://www.os-informer.de/aid,672286/News/Test-_Logitech_MX_1100/ - wobei man das hohe gewicht bei fast allen funkmäusen hat).
bis auf die dpi-umschaltung zur mx518 identisch sollte die mx700 sein, die man vielleicht noch irgendwo auftreiben kann, ansonsten halt g7.

p.s.: mit meiner cherry cymotion solar bin ich auch sehr zufrieden, gibts aber leider nicht mehr zu kaufen.


----------

